# Bank account



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

At which bank can I open an account with a tourist visa? I have an acr card, but on there is mentioned tourist and not residency. 
I tried at BPI today but they wouldnt let me open an account.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kahuna said:


> At which bank can I open an account with a tourist visa? I have an acr card, but on there is mentioned tourist and not residency.
> I tried at BPI today but they wouldnt let me open an account.


All banks here are "supposed" to allow one to open an account so long as you have even a toruist ACR card. At the same time I have heard other stories like yours where it is not allowed. This is a personal policy of the bank president at a given location. I suspect they are given broad leeway in making these decisions-right or wrong. Best thing is to go to other banks in your area and apply. You should have little or no problem at other banks or branches - even of BPI.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The banks here are all run like franchises. Each manager has their own rules. I opened accounts at BDO and BPI with tourist visa and ACR card. But I had branches turn me down before I found a branch that would open an account. There is no rhyme or reason to how they make their own rules.


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> All banks here are "supposed" to allow one to open an account so long as you have even a toruist ACR card. At the same time I have heard other stories like yours where it is not allowed. This is a personal policy of the bank president at a given location. I suspect they are given broad leeway in making these decisions-right or wrong. Best thing is to go to other banks in your area and apply. You should have little or no problem at other banks or branches - even of BPI.


Thanks for the fast reply. I was already a bit worried that I have to keep cash with me until my final visa is processed..... Not really something you want in this country.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kahuna said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. I was already a bit worried that I have to keep cash with me until my final visa is processed..... Not really something you want in this country.


Very welcome. Hope it works out easily or you. Sometimes when one gets out of the areas where tourists and expats live, companies such as banks just are not in the know on many things. If further problems persist where you are, you would find the banks down here in the Angeles area more welcoming even though it takes time to get down here to do the banking. One thing you'll find too is that it is near impossible to do business at a different branch of the same bank where you have an account. They don't seem to be very well connected except if using an ATM card.


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Very welcome. Hope it works out easily or you. Sometimes when one gets out of the areas where tourists and expats live, companies such as banks just are not in the know on many things. If further problems persist where you are, you would find the banks down here in the Angeles area more welcoming even though it takes time to get down here to do the banking. One thing you'll find too is that it is near impossible to do business at a different branch of the same bank where you have an account. They don't seem to be very well connected except if using an ATM card.


That's were I was today, BPI at Marquee Angeles. After getting a number and waiting for 45 minutes they showed me the door. The amount of people waiting at all branches of whatever bank you enter and the slow employees drive me crazy.....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kahuna said:


> That's were I was today, BPI at Marquee Angeles. After getting a number and waiting for 45 minutes they showed me the door. The amount of people waiting at all branches of whatever bank you enter and the slow employees drive me crazy.....


Shocking! We use Metrobank and BDO and both are very good and accommodating. I'm told that ChinaBank is good that way also.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Shocking! We use Metrobank and BDO and both are very good and accommodating. I'm told that ChinaBank is good that way also.


When we moved here to retire 3 months ago, we opened an account with Maybank but in wife's name and was told they would seek management approval for me to be on the account also. Long story short as I was on BB visa they declined.
By this time we had bought a house and I had a 25 year lease in my name. Went across the road to Metro and was able to open an account without ACR. It is about establishing your longevity here as opposed to being a casual visitor.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> When we moved here to retire 3 months ago, we opened an account with Maybank but in wife's name and was told they would seek management approval for me to be on the account also. Long story short as I was on BB visa they declined.
> By this time we had bought a house and I had a 25 year lease in my name. Went across the road to Metro and was able to open an account without ACR. It is about establishing your longevity here as opposed to being a casual visitor.


Really crazy isn't it? Seems there is not much of anything set in cement here with rules or even laws. Things are very fluid. It was much easier years ago before ACR cards and all the red tape.
I still can't figure out the logic in having to have a certain visa type to open a bank account. After all the banks are making money from anyone having an account.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Really crazy isn't it? Seems there is not much of anything set in cement here with rules or even laws. Things are very fluid. It was much easier years ago before ACR cards and all the red tape.
> I still can't figure out the logic in having to have a certain visa type to open a bank account. After all the banks are making money from anyone having an account.


Therein lies the problem, using the word 'logic' and Philippines in the same sentence will cause total confusion.
It has to do with 'money laundering' so they say, but you are correct, how an ACR card fixes that issue is very questionable. Moreover, they allow people to stay here for 3 years on tourist visas, but not allow them access to everyday facilities. Also there are other types of visas such as BB visa and there is no ACR card requirement for such visa, so I am still scratching my head.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Therein lies the problem, using the word 'logic' and Philippines in the same sentence will cause total confusion.
> It has to do with 'money laundering' so they say, but you are correct, how an ACR card fixes that issue is very questionable. Moreover, they allow people to stay here for 3 years on tourist visas, but not allow them access to everyday facilities. Also there are other types of visas such as BB visa and there is no ACR card requirement for such visa, so I am still scratching my head.


:rockon: That sure is the truth start to finish. Then there is this one to figure out. Now a person has to have an ACR card to get a new issue driver's licence. Plus, now get this, you can drive in the Philippines on your home country license for something like 60 or 90 days from when you enter the country - BUT- they will not issue you a license until you have been here for one year! Go figure
Larry, Moe, and Curly Joe working overtime in the government offices..


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Asian Spirit said:


> :rockon: That sure is the truth start to finish. Then there is this one to figure out. Now a person has to have an ACR card to get a new issue driver's licence. Plus, now get this, you can drive in the Philippines on your home country license for something like 60 or 90 days from when you enter the country - BUT- they will not issue you a license until you have been here for one year! Go figure
> Larry, Moe, and Curly Joe working overtime in the government offices..


Actually you are supposed to have a Visa good for one year(13a,SRRV,etc) not be here for one year.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Larry, Moe, and Curly Joe working overtime in the government offices..


PERFECT !!!! LOL

But not only in govt offices.

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I wonder if the 90 day in country limit on the international drivers license can be verified by the local police. As manual as the systems are around here I doubt they can check a database. I got a parking ticket once and they never asked how long I was in the PI, just asked for my license (California license).


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Zep said:


> I wonder if the 90 day in country limit on the international drivers license can be verified by the local police. As manual as the systems are around here I doubt they can check a database. I got a parking ticket once and they never asked how long I was in the PI, just asked for my license (California license).


Are you talking International or home country license. If you are here on a BB Visa your only proof you are here legally is your passport, unless you voluntarily apply for an ACR card, most do not. If you are a on Tourist Visa after the first 59 days you will be required to get an ACR card, the visa validity date on the ACR says "Refer Passport". So while there maybe no readily available data base if they request the passport it will show your date of entry. Do your need to carry your passport or just have a copy of the information page and entry stamp page or neither? Probably depends on who stops you and what they want to see. 

Chuck


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Metrobank worked for me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Actually you are supposed to have a Visa good for one year(13a,SRRV,etc) not be here for one year.
> 
> Chuck


Hope that's right. A close friend of mine went to the LTO office at Sm City Clark last month and was denied a license. They told him he had to be here one year before he could obtain a license in the country. Of course he could have misunderstood.Either way it seems silly to not be able to or make it so difficult to get a drivers license. I got my first license here back in 1996 before all the BS. Simply showed them my US license and after the then required physical exam they issued a brand new Philippine license for just a small fee of something like P300.


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Asian Spirit said:


> Hope that's right. A close friend of mine went to the LTO office at Sm City Clark last month and was denied a license. They told him he had to be here one year before he could obtain a license in the country. Of course he could have misunderstood.Either way it seems silly to not be able to or make it so difficult to get a drivers license. I got my first license here back in 1996 before all the BS. Simply showed them my US license and after the then required physical exam they issued a brand new Philippine license for just a small fee of something like P300.


What if you fly in and out on a regular basis? which date is then taken for the 1 year period?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kahuna said:


> What if you fly in and out on a regular basis? which date is then taken for the 1 year period?


That really is a good question. I'd bet if you asked 10 different workers at immigration and also a bank you'd probably get 10 different answers from each. Things are very fluid here and often times depends on who you talk to.


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Saga continues, been to Metrobank today, they request a lease contract and a barangay clearance and then the application is 'subject to approval'. Do I look like a criminal or something? 
All I want is a stupid account with debit card, no credits nothing. They get money for free which they can use.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kahuna said:


> Saga continues, been to Metrobank today, they request a lease contract and a barangay clearance and then the application is 'subject to approval'. Do I look like a criminal or something?
> All I want is a stupid account with debit card, no credits nothing. They get money for free which they can use.


That's wild! Only thing is that Metrobank is good so it would be worth playing the game. Those items should be easy enough to get. Note here--if you didn't already, it's best to deal with only with the bank manager.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

You might like to try PSB Bank. I am on a tourist visa, no ACR or such and have been approved in one day.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

kahuna said:


> Saga continues, been to Metrobank today, they request a lease contract and a barangay clearance and then the application is 'subject to approval'. Do I look like a criminal or something?
> All I want is a stupid account with debit card, no credits nothing. They get money for free which they can use.


The barangay thing is a newie but I had a lease that I supplied a copy and that was the clincher. As I said in an earlier post, they are required to establish your longevity in Philippines. The barangay things should be easy I would think, just suck it up, get it and you should be ok. They all require 'approval' it is called bureaucracy.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> When we moved here to retire 3 months ago, we opened an account with Maybank but in wife's name and was told they would seek management approval for me to be on the account also. Long story short as I was on BB visa they declined.
> By this time we had bought a house and I had a 25 year lease in my name. Went across the road to Metro and was able to open an account without ACR. It is about establishing your longevity here as opposed to being a casual visitor.


Hi Ron, hope you are cruising along, have to ask, how did you secure a 25 year lease for a property with your lovely lady? Our understanding and we may be wrong that if you/your wife purchased a property as a married/defacto recognised couple you cannot lease from a single entity, is there another way around this law that we missed? Enjoy La Union mate, lots to see and do.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

